# N.E. Bear Sightings Prompt Warnings



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Animal Experts Advise Removal Of Feeders, Barrels *

*BOSTON -- *Officials across New England were continuing to sound a warning to residents to beware of bears. 
The warning follows several recent sightings of bears around the region. In one home video from Concord, N.H., a bear was seen wandering into a yard in a busy neighborhood Thursday. 
It ate a woman's entire flock of chickens.

Bears have also been popping up on properties in Massachusetts' Concord-Carlisle area.

Animal experts advise taking down bird feeders, covering barrels and keeping pets in sight.

They said the bears are looking for any and all food as they stock-up for hibernation season.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUbZoOQYKQEZwA$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUYFncIVhabUZg$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUb*NrL59YY3ow$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUaAgiuKxU90lA$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUasfqJOiGzknA$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUbovGE5QQqlHA$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUauj3KsLmakBQ$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUbL9k*D*efliw$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUb7TCmMFT2ebw$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUaWB5ljLo!kJA$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUbNdFVQ39oDKQ$$

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUbZk53TlM0krQ$$


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry the pictures didn't show up. We have bear sighting all the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

more people need to get bear permits....



lpwpd722 said:


> sorry the pictures didn't show up. We have bear sighting all the time.


Did you try the insert image button? or try attaching the files to your post.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album...YOQDtnE8F4gdM6Y1AklVx6URYvQ2AQUb7TCmMFT2ebw$$


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I finally got these posted, I have more, but you get the idea. This is a thickly settled area, close to town.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I though Concord NH had bears sightings all the time or do they mean Concord MA?


----------



## triathlete (May 28, 2006)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I though Concord NH had bears sightings all the time or do they mean Concord MA?


I live near Concord MA and we had a bear in our back yard just a few weeks ago. It was sitting on the ground as my two small dogs barked and ran around it. They actually chased it up a tree! This was a pretty big black bear, maybe 200-250 lbs. The bear was growling and I thought for sure my dogs were toast. We keep our dogs in at night now.

The bear destroyed my neighbor's fake coyote (to scare the geese) and a few of their bird feeders, and flipped over their composter. Luckily we had no damage. But I hear bears will go after dirty bbq grills so gave me additional incentive to clean ours up and put it away.


----------

